# You Still Smiling Tony Heng?



## cc3915

A 17-year-old Lowell boy was arrested in Sacramento, California early this morning and charged with the June 19 murder of a 19-year-old Lawrence man here in Lowell.

Tony Heng, of Lowell, was arrested this morning about 4 a.m., as he boarded a bus that was heading to southern California, according to Jessica Venezia Pastore, a spokeswoman for District Attorney Gerard Leone.

This is a photo police distributed as they searched for Heng after obtaining a warrant charging him with first degree murder.

You Still Smiling Tony Heng? - Police Blog


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

that long hair gonna be well used by his cellmates


----------



## adroitcuffs

justanotherparatrooper said:


> that long hair gonna be well used by his cellmates


... or used as a way to hold on.


----------



## Inspector

Great grab. These guys are noted for running long distances after doing their nasties and it's really good to know the arm of the law is a long one.


----------



## DoD102

Nice job!


----------



## grn3charlie

Wonder why he thinks its such a big joke!


----------

